# white specks in wood ??



## davduckman2010 (May 13, 2012)

does any one know what these white specks are running through this sycamore ?


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 13, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > does any one know what these white specks are running through this sycamore ?
> ...



ok thanks roy


----------



## Mizer (May 14, 2012)

Dave, it looks like worm holes from the photo. Can you take something sharp and pick at them?


----------



## Twig Man (May 14, 2012)

I think its worm holes and they fill with the saw dust when cross cut.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 14, 2012)

Ditto on the worm holes.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 15, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Ditto on the worm holes.



thanks you guys we i find them ill use them for bait


----------



## Mizer (May 15, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto on the worm holes.
> ...


Yeah, and it will probably be a monster with the luck you have hunting and fishing.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 15, 2012)

Mizer said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > woodtickgreg said:
> ...



yep rather be lucky than good :lolol::rotflmao3:


----------

